
Apple pledges $350B investment in US economy over next five years - middle1
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/17/apple-pledges-350-billion-investment-in-us-economy-over-next-five-years/
======
ganeshkrishnan
Looks like the decision was ratified after the 20% corporate tax rate
introduction. Low tax does induce growth but there should be more analysis
done on what's the true cost to the government.

With h1b being tightened, I would have assumed the companies to leave US but
the taxes are probably making them stay

